# Where to buy hydor koralia magnum powerhead?



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Anyone know where to get these cheaper than at King Ed's? Can't justify paying $200+ for one of them.

Also, any other alternatives??
I'm looking for something with 2000-2500gph flow rate.


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

i wud check online sites like reefspplies.ca

that being said king ed has been the cheapest from my buying experience


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I didn't realize there were any koralia that were over 100 bucks that being said no single koralia will push the GPH you are looking for. 

In fact there's not many pumps that will do that. Only ones would be very very pricey pumps that SW guys use. Like big Ecotech or Tunze that run several hundred dollars each.


----------

